# So ... who's going to PABS?



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.pabs92.org/PABSShow052105.htm

Besides RC?  Unless I drop dead between now and then, I be there. Simpte, do they let folks wander out of Ohio these days w/o a visa? :lol:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Anyone that missed the PABS show missed a great show. There were some great fish and better people.


RC


----------

